# Best Ammo for K31



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I found a site with decent prices for the 7.5x55 Swiss ammo. I need to choose between soft point and FMJ, only a few dollars difference between each in bulk. Which is better for the rifle?


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

If you're just going to shoot paper, go with the FMJ if it's cheaper. That's what was made for it.

Try these sites:

http://www.cruffler.com/Features/NOV-01/review-November-01.html

http://www.warrifles.com/forums/index.php

http://www.surplusrifle.com/swissk31/index.asp

http://www.swissrifles.com/ammo/

http://swissriflewebsite.com/theammunition.htm


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

What's the site with the cheap ammo? My Swiss-Miss is hungry, too!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

OrangeSkies said:


> What's the site with the cheap ammo? My Swiss-Miss is hungry, too!


http://www.aimsurplus.com They have it for about $9.95 a box.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I wonder why the soft points are $2.50 more than the FMJ per 200, when the per box price is the same as the FMJ? 

Hmm...they did have stripper clips for the K31. But I don't see it on their site anymore. I must have got some of the last ones when I ordered Monday...got 'em today.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I was wondering that myself. It looks like the per case "discount" is less.


----------

